# Barfing Booze



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Did you ever drink so much that it caused you to vomit?


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Only one time


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

...


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I fell into the wrong crowd about 10 years ago. They weren't friends, just drinking buddies. We drank a lot. I used to have to get up early on Saturday/Sunday morning to go to work and I would often been hung over. I can remember throwing up a few times.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never for me.



Lonelyguy said:


> After cursing the Canadians for making cheap whiskey...


The really cheap stuff is always American. For reasons unknown, even cheapo Canadian whiskey always costs a couple bucks more than cheapo American whiskey. Not sure why -- can't be shipping costs, since Canada isn't any further from my area than are most US states. Do Canadians import American whiskey and pay more for the foreign stuff?


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

------


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Occasionally. :hide 

...although it's probably been about a year or so since the last time that happened.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Only when drinking hard liquor. With that, a large quanity in a short amount of time.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I've only been extremely drunk a few times, and never enough to throw up.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No. I _almost_ accomplished that once. I woke up with a hangover and as I walked towards the living room, I passed by a warm, juicy pizza. The smell almost made me lose control of my stomach contents right then and there. This was... I don't know, 6 years ago?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes, once in a while.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

No, but I was close to vomiting a few times.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The fear of doing this is just one of many, many things that has always kept me from being even a casual, recreational, every-now-and-then drinker.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Twice and then I learned my lesson


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yea, I was stupid enough to drink so much that I vomitted on not only one, but several occasions. You'd think I'd learn but no. Drinking doesn't do much for me. My limit is about one and a half beers anyhow.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

yep, I've puked quite a few times, back when I actually partied.

I've hardly drank much during the past 5 years, because it's just not as fun anymore. ..although, last week, I bought a fifth of Jack for old times sake. I finished about 3/4 of it before I realized I went too far, and puked.  it made me remember how much I hate Jack. uke so, yeah, other than that, I'm not really a drinker.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I've never drank enough to puke I guess.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

In the 4 times I've ever I've never.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Only when I used to drink vodka.

Puking is fun anyways.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

once.

ive had the dry heaves several times though.

my dumbass friends can go through a fifth of liquor in a night. no problems. and get up and go to work the next morning.

that is the excellence i strive for.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes, the one and only time i have been drunk - i downed a bottle of wine and some little fruity thing. After a while of writhing around in pain i then vomited it all up - that made me feel better afterwards - and no hang over the next day...thank goodness.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I've never had enough to even be drunk.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

a few times. it only seems to happen when mixing different drinks, including thick or surgary drinks. Or wine.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Yup just once about 6 years ago. I have learned my limits/lesson since.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Just once. I had to be helped to my car, because I couldn't walk, too. (Clarify: I was helped into the backseat. Someone else was driving.)

I've never had a hangover though.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

A few times. 
Alcohol poisoning once. 
Biker party. (great thing about barfing on a bike...just turn your head and let fly. 
and a few other times that I would prefer to forget.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Many times. After about five drinks it just doesnt agree with me anymore and then inevitably I puke. I guess thats good in a way. I will never become an alcoholic. I also like it when I puke, and then everyone around watching me puke, gets so sick that they have to puke. I fondly call it party puking. :lol Naturally I am always the one that starts the fun. :lol


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Twice. both this summer. I think the last time killed a lot of brain cells. not gonna drink that much again uke


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I can drink coconut rum like water, and eventually it catches up with me. So yes, I have quite a number of times. My finest moment was straight into a fan. :hide


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Yes, once in a while._


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I can drink too much. I don't realize my tolerance until it's too late.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

A few times...


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

once...the first (and only) time I've ever been drunk/significantly drank.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

once or twice


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Many times when I was younger.


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

Unfortunately i do it all the time. when i start drinking, i lose control and need to keep drinking. it is a problem.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Why is it that the results go screwy every time an old poll thread is revived? I most definitely did not vote "yes, once in a while," but it says I did. Click to see who voted for what: the numbers just don't add up at all.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A nearly four year old thread. :stu

No, I have never puked from drinking. I have never been drunk, but I did have a buzz once that scared the bejeezus out of me - I had to drive home that night, too.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

No I've never drank that much. Alcohol tends to just make me extremely sleepy.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

When I started drinking yes, often. But now I never throw up, even when I mix my drinks I seem to be pretty good at keeping it all in. Also no ****ing hangovers ever, so I'm pretty grateful


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Thankfully no! I've been really drunk twice... Once at age 16 on tequila and at 17 or 18 on wine... But I didn't barf. I just embarrassed the heck out of myself. :um

The first time it was New Year's Eve and my mom let me have a margarita, but I kept sneaking in the kitchen and ended up having 1 margarita and 6 shots of tequila... I blacked out a few times, was laughing and crying hysterically, and was falling on the floor. :teeth


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

No,this has never happened to me :b
Eheh..yes,it has.A few years since it happened(don't drink much these days),usually it happens when I drink liquor.Mostly vodka or the home-brewed stuff we have in Norway.

I have some embarrasing stories about that..


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I puked more times than I can remember.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

When I was younger, yes. And I do throw up when I have a really bad hangover. But while drunk -- not anymore.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

3 times too many.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, it always fun to lay your head on a public toilet.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ At least you made it to a toilet! :lol


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I don't drink that often but I've managed to throw up twice in my life time. The first time was in my home and I had drank hard liquor the entire night until I felt that "uh oh" feeling coming. My mom asked me if I was alright and I just told her I had a fever lol. The other time my friends and I were at a pub. The table to the right of ours had just ordered 3 pitchers of beer when they when out for a cigarette break. The four of us, already being extremely drunk, descided to chug their pitches and then bail. After we drank all 3 pitchers and left, 3 of us ended up throwing up in an alley and the other passed out and had to be carried home. I ended up getting head for the first time from some girl I had just meet 4 hours prior to all of this. Ah, the wonders of booze lmao.


----------



## Klonii (May 10, 2010)

Many times... Routinely induce vomiting to reduce the amount of poison in my body after the "party" is over.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not in many many years now.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Not sure why... certainly had plenty of opportunity in my late teens and early 20s to have had the experience. I've never drank on an empty stomach... that could be why. I always drank a tall glass of ice water and took two aspirin before going to bed... could be another reason why. I never mixed types of booze (i.e. beer and hard stuff... or even different types of hard stuff together much).. could be why. But no matter the reason... I'm glad I escaped that experience.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

once in a while, a lot when I was younger


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes, a few times. Sometimes, I get sick after only 3 or 4 beers. Othertimes, I can drink quite a bit and not feel bad at all. I've never been able to figure out why that is. I rarely have more than 2 or 3 drinks anymore.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes once :blush That was also the only time I got really drunk. I found out that night that I can't hold alcohol at all. 
I vomited while I was drunk and then again when I woke up the next day. I couldn't move from my bed at all that day. Everytime I tried to stand up I had to throw up. Even taking deep breaths would make me feel nauseous. I just layed there completely still until it was over.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ooh that's horrible. Vodka at room temperature isn't nice anyway but when you're not expecting it uke

I've drank until I've puked a whole rake of times, back in uni especially. We used to have buckfast drinking competetions each week. I used to have a video of a guy downing a whole bottle in 7 seconds. He didn't puke right away but it's par for the course when your doing sh*t like that a couple of nights a week! 

Nowadays I don't drink as much, I sometimes do but I'm trying to enjoy myself sober more.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ya i got sick during a boozy SA meetup a few weeks back ^ _Sshh Jimmy no need to tell 'em how drunk i got! _

But basically i got sick before 7 in the evening, due to me drinking a large quantity since 2pm, lol. But i was fine for the rest of the night/ early morning! And i used to be able to drink loads, now i'm a light weight.

But i suffer from a touch of vertigo, so when i drink it usually sends my vertigo into overload - my head spins and i feel weak. So getting sick during a boozy event is normal for me - i often recover from my vertigo after it. It almost works like clockwork now - if i drink too much an hour later i uke and then i head back to socialise and resume the drinking for the evening/ night, and that's my getting sick done for the night!

I have never got sick after a night of drinking, its always during the event. And i know exactly when i'm gonna throw up, so then thats my sign to head to the toilet pronto.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Rarely. I think the last time was about a year ago. Hopefully for the last time.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Only twice. The first time was a nightmare and I learned something about limits. The second time I didn't drink all that much, but the type of liquor didn't agree with me.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I passed out and broke my friend's dad's closet door...and got up and didn't notice I had fallen. The first time I ever drank was also the WORST time I ever drank...I didn't know my limits.

haha, my friend said I was spitting on her couch...WTF???


----------

